# 30 Tall Viv: Pygmy Chameleons



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,
This is my new 30 tall viv. It'll be housing a pair of pygmy chameleons.
They are not in there just yet, as I'm still waiting on a few more plants. 

Any ideas and thoughts are welcome. Thanks. 

Full tank shot:









































































In case the photos don't appear: ImageShack Album - 9 images


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

The photos above are there, just may take a moment to load them. 

Click the link to view the 9 photos.

Here's the full tank shot:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

dude sweeeeeeeet viv


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> dude sweeeeeeeet viv


Thank you.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Ill post it for you with the img code:








Nice tank!


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty tank, but you may want to reduce the lighting a bit pigmys aren't particularly fond of bright light. Odds are they will be out and about more if you do.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow that looks absolutely beautiful. I'm sure the pygmies will enjoy those tiny vines.  Miny vines for mini chameleons!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks great! I'll be getting some of those little guys in the next couple of months too!


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Wow that looks absolutely beautiful. I'm sure the pygmies will enjoy those tiny vines.  Miny vines for mini chameleons!





mantisdragon91 said:


> Pretty tank, but you may want to reduce the lighting a bit pigmys aren't particularly fond of bright light. Odds are they will be out and about more if you do.





Okapi said:


> Ill post it for you with the img code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ryangreenway said:


> Looks great! I'll be getting some of those little guys in the next couple of months too!



Thanks everyone for the info and compliments! I added some moss today and I think it looks a lot better now.

Let's try this again: (uploading pictures never works out for me)


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Okapi said:


> Ill post it for you with the img code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for fixing that for me!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks nice! Where did you get all that moss!?


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Looks nice! Where did you get all that moss!?


Agreed, it looks great! ...and where _did_ you all that moss?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who can't see any Chameleons?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Wallace Grover said:


> Am I the only one who can't see any Chameleons?


They're there. Look REAL close. May help to squint  

don't underestimate the sneakiness...


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol, can you direct us where they are and which section of the viv : )


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Steve25 said:


> Lol, can you direct us where they are and which section of the viv : )


Eh... I don't think they are in the viv yet.

On another note...
I am actually planning on getting a couple of these guys for my "old growth" 29. How many are you planning on getting, male/female ratio, where you're buying them, etc... I have a lot of questions too!


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Oops sorry I guess I didn't realize that you said you were putting a pair in there! My bad...


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

The pair of pygmys are now in the viv, and there have been some changes in plants, sticks, etc.

I will try to post photos soon.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Cool. Where did you end up buying them?


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! A pair of these guys is on my list. And I just so happen to have a 30 gallon high tank too!

Thanks for the advice on lighting mantisdragon9.

Hope they do well in there for you!


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

pnwpdf said:


> Cool. Where did you end up buying them?


I managed to get a pair at my local reptile show. 

They seem to only be available sometimes.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

dendroman1234 said:


> I managed to get a pair at my local reptile show.
> 
> They seem to only be available sometimes.


Did you quarantine them? They were probably wild-caught and may have parasites. If they do end up with them then you'll have to tear down the whole viv. Rookie mistake there bud.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Did you quarantine them? They were probably wild-caught and may have parasites. If they do end up with them then you'll have to tear down the whole viv. Rookie mistake there bud.


I was told by my local pet store owner that the parasites will not kill them.

And that they will survive with them just fine.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

dendroman1234 said:


> I was told by my local pet store owner that the parasites will not kill them.
> 
> And that they will survive with them just fine.


The stress of the treatment is more likely to kill them then the parasites ever will.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

dendroman1234 said:


> I was told by my local pet store owner that...


In my experience, most of the sentences that start like this finish with something that is wrong. Pet stores don't exist to give sound husbandry advice, they exist to sell animals and supplies. Even though there shouldn't be any disjunct there, those two things are very different. Take everything you hear from a petstore with a grain of salt.

Conversely, take everything you hear from a forum with a grain of salt as well.


----------

